# HELP! I erased my uber iphone!



## uberjesse (Sep 23, 2014)

The uber app on the iphone i was issued stopped working, in my frustration i started messing around with the phone and deleted everything on the phone. Any advice? Its a normal iphone now and i even managed to download the partner app back on to the phone.


----------



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/unlock-uber-phone.4426/


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Does the driver app work?


----------



## uberjesse (Sep 23, 2014)

So far it does...


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Then you are fine, I drove all weekend with just that.

I have Uber's phone, erased and driver app reInstalled. It worked great.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

hey so u guys could use the internet at full potential after reinstall????


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Yep. Internet (cellular and wifi) Works perfect.

I also added other apps from iTunes, they work too.

Relax, for $10.00/week you should be able to customize!


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

Can confirm as author of cited thread... you're good, bro. Relax.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

The Wifi Hotspot has always worked on my Uber phone.

I use if for my iPad.

Pointless trying to browse the internet on a screen as small as an iPhone imho.


----------



## ZDriver101 (Oct 8, 2014)

I think you should try adding other apps from iTune.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

ZDriver101 said:


> I think you should try adding other apps from iTune.


This can be done without issue.


----------

